# Baby bird inhaled some watery Exact - help



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm raising a baby zebra dove that was abandoned. I think he's about 2 to 2-1/2 weeks old. I've had the baby about 10 days and everything was going very well until this evening. The baby eats voraciously and I've been mostly feeding him Exact from a Dixie cup with a hole in the side. Tonight he sucked it up and I'm arfraid he may have inhaled a bit. He started to cough immediately upon doing this but finished eating. He seemed ok at first. Now he has a cough and somewhat difficult breathing. He still peeps. He doesn't drink water yet. I offered him some food a little bit ago and he tried to eat but started to cough and wouldn't eat. Please advise. If he's the same tomorrow, I will take him to a vet, however, I'm not sure there is an avian vet where I live. Please help. I really love this little bird and hate to see him like this.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hi there,
thanks for taking on this little fellow. i'm a newbie and so i don't have specific advice for you (someone will be along shortly i'm sure who will be able to give some very good info). however, i think it is a good sign that the baby did not do worse after the inital incident (i've heard that a baby who takes food into the lungs usually will go down very very quickly). 
where are you located exactly?
- weeble


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for your quick reply. This just happened about 3 hours ago. I'm in Maui.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

okay, so just stay calm and hang in there. there are many good folks on this site - and several of them have long-term bird rehab experience. i'm certain that someone will pop up soon who will have very good advice. 
in the mean time just keep the baby warm and let it rest a bit. it sounds silly perhaps but try to imagine the baby bird well, warm, healthy - send that energy towards it (it certainly CAN'T hurt and it MIGHT help so why not right?). 
i am in california so i don't have info on avian vets in maui. have you done a search (like google) to see if anyone is local to you?


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for you reassuring words. The baby is resting, albeit wheezing a bit. I'll check on local vets. Thanks again.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I found this website that might be of some help to you.
http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm
I myself have used these methods. I would suggest keeping a close eye on the little bird and keep it warm and just try to feed it a little at a time so it wont get all choked up again. I'm sure you can do this, but if you fear something is wrong then take it to the closest vet. I'll say a prayer for you guys and please keep us posted. pictures are always very helpful as well.
Good luck
and YOU CAN DO IT!
 
Firstimer


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reference on taking care of baby birds and your kind wishes. I'll post some photos later and let you know how it all goes.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you think she did aspirate formula, even a very thin. watery formula you will have to start her on antibiotics, preferably Baytril or Cipro. The reason is she can develop pneumonia which is deadly. The formula in her lungs is a good medium for developing bacteria.

Reti


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Dear Reti,
Thanks for your reply. The baby is sleeping now and breathes heavily so I'm pretty sure it did get some in it's lungs. I will go to a vet first thing in the morning for some antibiotics.
Best regards,


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Besides a systemic antibiotic, you can try a nebulized treatment of saline and Gentamicin.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This link is to a past thread and explains that process which you will have to get your vet to do. They should have a setup for doing the same thing to small animals:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=184500

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a link to our Resource Section that has alot of good info on the 
care of babies:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

And from the Rescue/Rehab "sticky", this link for vets in your area:

http://www.aav.org/activemembers.html#h

In the event that you have any difficulty in obtaining Cipro or Baytril at the 
Vets, you can call (don't place online as you won't get the expedited shipping
option) one of the links that sell Baytril and have some expedited to you.

I believe it takes 4-5 days for Aspirtation Pneumonia to develop.
Here is the link to the Pij Supply Houses, look at the most recent entry in
that link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

Thanks for helping the baby and hope things go well for you today in procuring some meds.

fp


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the information and resources. It is 6:30 am here in Hawaii and the baby is still breathing with some diffuculty but made it through the night! I will arrange an emergency visit to an avian trained vet on the list you provided here in Kihei, Maui this morning. I will copy this thread so he can see all of your suggestions. This website is so great. Thank you / mahalo.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

fallenweeble said:


> okay, so just stay calm and hang in there. there are many good folks on this site - and several of them have long-term bird rehab experience. i'm certain that someone will pop up soon who will have very good advice.
> in the mean time just keep the baby warm and let it rest a bit. *it sounds silly perhaps but try to imagine the baby bird well, warm, healthy - send that energy towards it (it certainly CAN'T hurt and it MIGHT help so why not right?). *
> i am in california so i don't have info on avian vets in maui. have you done a search (like google) to see if anyone is local to you?


Weeble, I love the way you think.  

I hope the baby does fine after the vet visit, and thank you for taking such good care of her. Try not to feel bad as this can happen to anyone. We look forward to hearing about the little dove's progress, and pictures!


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sorry to tell you all that Perkutut (the baby zebra dove's name) died today. I took him to the vet here in Kihei, Maui, as soon as the his office opened at 8 am The vet's office, registered on aav.org, took him in as an office hours emergency. I wasn't able to talk to the vet because he was busy. I called at around 11 am and they said Perkutut was doing fine and had eaten. I asked them if they had done any procedures...they had not. They said to call again at around 2:30 pm. Instead of calling, I went to the office. I asked to speak to the vet. I sat around for a long while before I was able to talk to his assistant....I guess because I was an emergency and maybe this was 'just' a wild bird. Finally, an assistant came and told me that Perkutut was doing fine. She told me that the vet was going to take a culture from a swab of the dove's throat. I told her I had questions for the vet. I waited another while. Another assistant came and said they were prescribing medication. She came out with Perkutut and a vial of fluconazole suspension and told me the dosage to give the baby bird once a day. She was ready to send me away but I asked her to give Perkutut's dosage for today in order to show me how it's done. She did this in the waiting room. I was never able to talk to the vet despite asking several times. I left some written questions I had with the receptionist. They charged me $156. I took Perkutut home (a 10 minute drive) and he seemed fine. After we got home he was fine for a while then went into convulsions and, sadly, died. I really loved this little bird. 

I called the vet immediately told them that Perkutut died when I got home. I got an assistant who talked to the vet. She relayed that the vet told her that the bird probably died from stress. I was somewhat shocked by this vet. He never made an effort to talk to me at all. I was never able to explain to him what happened and how the bird's behavior changed after inhaling the baby bird formula. Why did he wait so long to look at Perkutut? Why didn't he refer me to another vet if he was so busy? I asked the assistant to talk to the vet about the charges and to let me know if they could do anything about them....perhaps reducing them considering the circumstances. I am hoping this vet will see that I was trying to nurse this wild baby bird back to health (and return him to the wild). Perhaps he has no compassion? I've heard of other vets donating their services to wildlife rehab centers on the US mainland. It's now past his closing time and I'm crying due to losing the baby Perkutut and haven't heard a thing from this vet.

I know I did everything I could to save this bird's life. I sure wish I had tried to get medications and do the medicating on my own after my experience with this veterinarian. Sorry about the rant, but I am angry and hearbroken.

Thanks to all the kind-hearted people with the advice on this website. You are the best.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sounds to me like you did everything you could for your sweet dove. Your response time getting him to a vet after you saw a problem was really swift. I am also sorry the vet didn't do more to help the baby but will let others comment more on that. He didn't handle things like mine would have but others might have more insight.

Bless you for all you did and the love you gave. It's always hard to lose a baby even if they aren't with you long. My heart really goes out to you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I, too, am very sorry to learn that this little bird didn't make it. You did all you could and then some. This vet needs some "lessons" in compassion and good client relations .. I think s/he failed in both. If I were you, I would try and actually talk to the vet. If you continue to get "stone walled", then I would file a complaint.

Terry


----------



## Perkutut (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for your messages. I will try to talk to the vet.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Since animals can't tell you where it hurts, a lot of the diagnostics are based on taking a patient history, especially in a case like this. For aspiration, it's best to treat first and ask questions later but the problem often is that there must be an established relationship between the vet and the person with the bird before the vet will even consider doing certain things at the behest of the person. They're often too conservative on treatments for some things that we see occasionally on here that historically have demanded specific and immediate treatment. We get to see things like that on a fairly regular basis.

Each case is always its own situation, though, and so one can never be completely sure that the outcome would have been different "if only... ". Rehabbing is a risky business and those who continue to do it see the risk of _not_ doing it as being far greater than the risk of the heartaches that they _will _experience with certainty.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry this sweet bird didn't make it. 
I have one advice concerning this vet and that is: do not ever take an animal to him for treatment. That is the worst behaviour I've ever heard of.
Also the medication he gave you was no good for what the bird had. A good history and treatment could have saved him. Of course we don't know that for sure, but I know for sure he did do nothing to save the bird.
Sorry for the rant, I am angry and heartbroken too.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Perkutut, 



I am very sorry things went like they did.

Aspiration pneumonias tend to set in rapidly and to take them more or less in--day.

Pidgey has found that the methods he describes can sometimes effect a practical cure, but few of us have access to Vets who can or would employ the method, or, who would do so wiht sufficient promptness.

In thoery, with some forethought and prepairedness and having the means and medicines at hand, one could impliment the method one's self, should occasions warrent.




Such a lovely little youngster Dove...just seeing the picture is pretty painful, even at this distance from the reality of the drama.

I hope you may find some satisfaction in negotiating with your Vet...


Best wishes,



Phil
l v


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Perkutut, antibiotics and an antifungal would have been the way
to go w/medication therapy for aspirated food, this I know from an avian vet locally. According to Dr. Speer, it takes 4-5 days for aspiration pneumonia to set in, so it is quite possible that the baby already had something else
going on w/its' health. Some investigation (medically) into why the baby was out of the nest to begin w/would have been called for. I'm sorry that you and the baby had such a horrible experience w/this vet and, too, think you should speak w/the vet personally. You might want to call the Association of Avian Vets, they should know about this in addition to local better business groups. H/her lack of professionalism in addition to an utter void where compassion is concerned is apalling and an issue should be made of this. Perhaps they will reconsider charging you at all for what sounds like malpractice. You are correct, many vets do either discount their services or give for free
when someone brings them a rehab situation. I have two such birds here right
now, the feral pigeon had two separate surgeries performed for free. Your situation makes me furious. I am just so sorry for what you have been through and that this baby seems to have died so unnecessarily.

fp


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

i am so sorry!
a loss of one of these little babies is always very hard - i know this first hand. please understand that you did exactly the right thing - you asked for help at every turn and you did a VERY good job. 
i'm so sorry you had this experience with the vet - it sounds like they are not very good. perhaps there were other circumstances that are involved so i don't want to speak out of turn but if i were in your shoes i would be having the same feelings about that particular vet/office. 
once you are feeling stronger, do some research on avian vets in your area - call around and find someone who you think might be a good option just in case you are ever in this situation again (it's a funny thing about pigeons, once the universe knows you are a pigeon person they start coming your way somehow!). but PLEASE understand that no matter what you would have or could have done it's likely that this little baby would have passed. sometimes they just are not well and won't make it no matter what . . . it is sad but true. i had one pass on me a little over a week ago and it was devestating so i know exactly how you feel right now. 
thank you again for working so hard to help this little one. i'm sure that it meant a lot to this little soul that you were there, that you cared, that you kept him safe and dry and fed during his short time here. being able to make his transition in a quiet, safe place where he didn't have to worry about predators made his passing so much easier, i promise you. you DID make a difference!
hang in there. 
- weeble


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I too am so very sorry over your loss. Doves are particular favorites of mine.

The thing that really irritates me about your visit to the vet is the amount of time you had to wait for any one to look at your dove and yet still charged you an outrageous fee. I'm wondering if the vet even checked it or had an assistant do it. 

Early on in our rehabbing "career" before we found the excellent vets we have now, I experienced similar things. You take a bird in and know it is very ill yet no one calls you for hours. I got to the point I called them every hour to remind them that the bird I took in was very sick. Another thing that irritated me was taking in a baby or fledgling that still needed to be hand fed and they wouldn't even do that. What was so bad was we were paying for the bird's care yet it was treated like it was a 2nd rate patient.

I didn't mean to go into a tirade but yall know what I mean!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sometimes it is a matter of finding out the ways that each vet can be used &
toggling between resources if that's an option. I found yet another pigeon
tonight needing care, this one needing wing amputation. I was able to bring
this one to a third vet ( like to spread things around ) who will amputate the
wing at no cost and put the pigeon in his aviary w/other non-releasable pigeons. 
Granted, I am blessed to be in this area, but the vets I use are up
to an hour and/or more away from me in some instances and not all can be 
used for every situation. 

fp


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost your little dove. You certainly did everything you could. It feels so helpless when they pass on despite all one has tried to do to heal them and keep them safe. Bless you for caring for the little one as you did.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the little dove, sending a BIG comforting hug you way.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW! I am so so sooo sorry, we hear these vet stories all the time, but it is never easy to hear. I am so sorry, and as everyone has said, you did the best you could do, and your best was above and beyond some peoples best, so we commend you on that! 
Seeing the pic was hard for me too, i was hoping for a better outcome, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fastlealex (Jul 27, 2015)

this exact thing happened to me when i was bottle feeding a week old rat. The vet over charged me and did nothing and the poor little guy (turtle) ended up dying. It was heartbreaking


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry to hear about the loss of Perkutut. You really tried and that is commendable. Some vets just don't take wild birds seriously. Recommend you always tell them it is a domestic pet bird and never leave a bird with them for even a few minutes unless you know them well and trust them. I'm sorry the vet wasn't more conscientious. Have had similar experiences with some vets and rehab centers and it is sad. Thank you for trying so hard to save the little guy. Bless you.


----------

